
Show HN: Search YouTube for specific words or phrases - evex
https://www.wordhunt.xyz/
======
workshop_leads
The title of this should be “search YouTube for words and phrases used in the
video”

~~~
evex
would "search youtube videos for words and phrases", be better?

